# recanning baked beans



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Was suppose to make my beans for a dinner party tonight but party was cancelled due to illness.
I have a huge crock pot full of baked beans. It was canned Bush beans that I used then added some more bacon and a bit of brown sugar.
Can I safety recan theses into pints. If so what is the processing time? This would be pressure canned. Because of the bacon I would guess 90 minutes at 10 lb of pressure.
Will this be mush? My freezer is full so freezing is not really an option but if I have to freeze I guess I will figure out room somewhere.
Anyone ever re-can beans and have them turn out ok?
Thanks.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

I've done it but yeah they will be very soft. Not actually mushy but much softer than normal. Still taste good though. Processing time is the same as for canning baked beans - 65 min for pints 75 min for quarts.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/beans_baked.html


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Thanks, I am going to try it. Worse case scenario is that if we don't like it the chickens will get it.
Wonder why processing time is 65 minutes though when most canning with meat is 90 minutes? Any idea?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

arrocks said:


> I've done it but yeah they will be very soft. Not actually mushy but much softer than normal. Still taste good though. Processing time is the same as for canning baked beans - 65 min for pints 75 min for quarts.
> 
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/beans_baked.html


hmmm...

The Ball book says to process pints for 80 minutes, quarts for 95 minutes. I think this is due to the meat in the recipe and the thickness of the product..

Whatever times you use, may I suggest one thing that I learned from experience - make the beans much more "soupy" than you would think they should be. The first few times I canned baked beans I had them thick like you normally see them, but after a few weeks after canning them they would lose their seals. When I took the advice of the Ball book and made them soupy, the lids hold their seal. During the canning process the beans will thicken to the consistency they should be - in fact, you may have to thin them a bit when re-heating.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

I have 9 pints in the canner. Suitcase Sally, thanks for the suggestion. I figured as such as far as not cooking them down so much so they have more liquid in them then I would normally do.

I think to error on the side of caution and since I added 1 lb of cooked bacon to this I am going to can for 90 minutes at 10 lb of pressure.

I will post later today and let you know how they turned out. 

Thank you,
Tracy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Do the extra 5 minutes for 95 minutes for quarts. It won't make a difference in the way they turn out.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> Do the extra 5 minutes for 95 minutes for quarts. It won't make a difference in the way they turn out.


Will do. 
Once done will open a can and let everyone know. Who knows this might be an easy way to have baked beans ready and you can buy canned baked beans cheap enough in the store but I always "doctor them up" and cook in crock put for a few hours.
My brother in law Loves my baked beans and although I really don't do that much except add more bacon and brown sugar and let them cook. If they turn out I will give him some so he can eat them whenever


----------

